# Retired Spanish teacher i Madrid ?



## Kaldoo (Aug 17, 2010)

Hello
I'm looking for a retired teacher, in Madrid, or a teacher, who has time to help a law student with his Spanish. My Spanish is at a beginners level. However I have just started a language school but I feel that I need to have one to one lessons as well. Btw of course I'll pay !

Kind Regards
Karl


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Kaldoo said:


> Hello
> I'm looking for a retired teacher, in Madrid, or a teacher, who has time to help a law student with his Spanish. My Spanish is at a beginners level. However I have just started a language school but I feel that I need to have one to one lessons as well. Btw of course I'll pay !
> 
> Kind Regards
> Karl


Not sure why you want a retired teacher, but...
Try here
LingoBongo - private classes, language exchanges, teaching jobs, cv sender and social events in Madrid - Clases y intercambios de idiomas en Madrid
Or look at the noticeboards in book shops like Pasajes C/ Génova or Booksellers C/ Fernandez de la Hoz. There are more ads for and by English teachers, but there are Spanish teachers too. Or go to Irish pubs, or look at In Madrid free newspaper...


----------



## Kaldoo (Aug 17, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Not sure why you want a retired teacher, but...
> Try here
> LingoBongo - private classes, language exchanges, teaching jobs, cv sender and social events in Madrid - Clases y intercambios de idiomas en Madrid
> Or look at the noticeboards in book shops like Pasajes C/ Génova or Booksellers C/ Fernandez de la Hoz. There are more ads for and by English teachers, but there are Spanish teachers too. Or go to Irish pubs, or look at In Madrid free newspaper...


Thanks, they usually have more time and kind of like old school teachers.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Kaldoo said:


> Thanks, they usually have more time and kind of like old school teachers.


us teachers only get old in body, not mind

& I don't think we _ever_ really retire


I keep trying to though...........................


----------

